
I'm afraid to write about my personal life here - cdahmedeh
https://www.cdahmedeh.net/blog/2020/5/14/im-afraid-to-write-about-my-personal-life-here
======
duxup
FYI, On mobile Android in Firefox that font is ultra small. Thank God for
reader mode.

Anyway sharing personal things openly on the internet where the context isn't
always personal stuff is always hard.

We live in the age of twitter and social media where curt hot takes about
things people don't understand are rewarded... nobody wants that done to them,
let alone typical misunderstandings.

